# Jurasteig



## Regensbiker (27. März 2012)

Servus

ich plane eine 2-3 Tages Tour diesen Sommer und da ich den Jurasteig vor der Haustür hab und die Abschnitte um Regensburg oft gefahren bin, wollt ich ihn komplett angehen.

Was ich bisher gesehen habe, ist er zu 95% fahrbar. Teilweise sehr trailige und spaßige Teile. Deshalb will ich mehr 
Und laut jurasteig.de hat er auch ordentlich Höhenmeter.

Jetzt wollt ich mal fragen, ob den schon jemand gefahren ist und es Meinungen/Tipps gibt.

Oder evtl andere Vorschläge für eine 2-3 Tages Tour mit Start in der Nähe von Regensburg.


----------



## Felger (30. März 2012)

http://dav.bonzotours.de/thread.php?board=29&thema=4


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## CC. (3. April 2012)

Servus,
lt. Jurasteig.de: Gästebuch ist wohl das Biken nicht überall erlaubt  :-( aber machbar. Bin auch gerade auf der Suche nach mehr Details. Klingt nach einer spannenden 3-Tage-Tour bei schönem Wetter.
Falls jemand mehr Infos hat, immer her damit...
2010 hats das mal als geführte MTB Tour gegeben.
Ein Bericht von 2011 mit Details zu "kann man fahren" und "darf man fahren".
Die Batzenhausener machen dieses Jahr eine Tour. Also scheints fahrbar zu sein.

@Regensbiker: Du kennst wahrscheinlich mehr Details, wenn Du schon "dran" wohnst...
Viele Grüße,
Christian


----------



## es geht auch an (19. April 2012)

servus,

bin den jura steig vor genau einem jahr im april abgefahren.bei fragen steh ich gern zur verfügung.....einfach pm oder hier im thread.
als fahrbar würde ich ihn zu 99% einstufen,lediglich 2 kurze abschnitte im altmühltal muss man schieben bzw tragen (bei schloß prunn).....aber nie länger als 10minuten oder so.
wer allerdings steile anstiege nicht so mag,der wird wohl öfter mal KURZ absteigen müssen....
ach ja, und 2 mal ist das biken offiziell verboten, aber fahrbar...bei weltenburg und in schönhofen.....wollt ich nur gesagt haben.

der steig ist ein trail spass ohne ende, aber die gut 5000hm und ca250km auf 2 tage zu fahren ist schon anstrengend.....ich war nach 2,5 tagen schon fix und alle und würde nächstes mal 3 tage planen ....der steig hat ja praktisch nur trail oder schotterpiste und es geht wirklich ständig auf und ab.ständig!!! also wer es auf 2 tagen schaffen will muss früh aufstehn.....


bis bald 
im wald


----------



## CC. (19. April 2012)

so so... Du teilst uns also Dein Einjähriges mit, ohne irgendwelche Details oder Bilder... tztztz
Jetzt, da die Erinnerungen geklärt und die Eindrücke verarbeitet sind, schreib doch mal einen kurzen Bericht und vorallem BILDER hier rein. Insbesondere auf die Besonderheiten, die man nur beim Fahren mitkriegt, bin ich hier scharf.... ich muß ja Deine Spezial-Erfahrungen dieses Jahr nicht wiederholen. Langt mir, wenn ich die Tour fahren und genießen kann. 

Danke und Grüße,
CC.

*Frühaufsteher


----------



## es geht auch an (19. April 2012)

einen ganzen bericht zu verfassen, ist mir etwas zuviel aufwand....sorry
aber vielleicht ein paar kurze infos:
-gegen den uhrzeigersinn fanden wir im nachhinein die bessere wahl...mehr trails bergab....
-übernachten ist in den etwas größeren orten oft kein problem ohne reservierung. 
-steig ist MEIST gut beschildert, allerdings würd ich ein navi oder eine karte zusätzlich sehr empfehlen
-die strecke selbst bietet ständig tolle ausblicke z.b. auf die flüße naab, vils, lauterach!,unterbürger-,schwarze und weiße laber, altmühl und donau....oder einfach die ständigen bizarren felsformationen des juras...... viele sehenswürdigkeiten, wie schlösser, keltenwall, tropfsteinhöhlen, kirchen, donaudurchbruch, museen usw ..... viele teils wurzelige trails, quasi ohne ende  , sehr viele waldstücke, eine moorlandschaft, wachholderheiden und nur wenig zivilistaion.....also wenig bis gar keine wanderer unter der woche,lediglich im altmühltal sind ein paar leute unterwegs....


so...genug getippt....
wenn du noch fragen hast, oder bestimmte details/fotos ausführlicher wissen willst, melde dich einfach...

bis bald
im wald


----------



## CC. (23. April 2012)

brav. Gute Tips, aber...

PICTURES - or it never happened!



> gegen den uhrzeigersinn fanden wir im nachhinein die bessere wahl...mehr trails bergab....


 Seit Ihr mit oder gegen den Uhrzeigersinn gefahren. Ist ein wenig doppeldeutig...

Danke,
CC.


----------



## es geht auch an (24. April 2012)

wir waren gegen uhrzeigersinn unterwegs....
hier im forum müsste ich die fotos vorher verkleinern irgendwie.....
also wenn du unbedingt optische beweise willst,kann ich dir ein paar per mail senden...schau sie gerade durch und da bekommt man wieder sofort lust aufs touren..... 


ride on


----------



## Regensbiker (28. April 2012)

super. Vielen Dank für deine Nachrichten und Tipps.

Heute war ich wieder bissl auf dem Jurasteig unterwegs und macht Spass ohne Ende. Werde wohl dann gegen Ende des Sommers eine 2-3 Tages Tour einplanen.


----------



## bonzo10 (16. Mai 2012)

Hallo Jurasteig-Biker!

Die 2-3 kurzen Befahrungsverbote sollten unbedingt beachtet werden!
Es handelt sich wirklich nur um kurze Teilstücke, die Problemlos umfahren werden können.
Insb. der Alpinensteig ist Naturschutzgebiet und seit etlichen Jahren gesperrt. Und man kommt ja direkt am Naturfreundehaus vorbei.

Bitte respektiert diese Verbote - wir bekommen in der region gerade eh reichlich Gegenwind von Anwohnern, Naturschützern und Waldbesitzern.

VG Bonzo

http://dav.bonzotours.de


----------



## CC. (18. Mai 2012)

Hallo Bonzo,
Danke für den Hinweis.
Wo genau sind die Verbote? Oder anders gefragt, sieht man alternative Wege, wenn man vor dem Verbotsschild steht?

Danke und Grüße,
CC.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## es geht auch an (30. Mai 2012)

Der Alpine Steig bei Schönhofen wird fast jeden Sonntag in Scharen besucht und dabei mit Tempos,Kippen,Flaschen usw zugemüllt und die lieben "Naturfreunde" mit ihren Kindern wandern oft abseits der Wege wo der zu schützenden Trockenrasen wachsen soll.....von den ganzen Hundehaufen ganz zu schweigen......da wären so wilde Radler, die auf dem Weg bleiben sicher ein massiver Einschnitt,wenn nicht sogar der Untergang dieser schönen Naturlandschaft.
Darum nochmal: Bitte unbedingt an das Bikeverbot dort halten !!! Der Umwelt zuliebe !!!

Man kann das Stück einfach schieben (ca 20 Min.) und natürlich auch umfahren. Am einfachsten ist es wohl bei Eilsbrunn direkt am Start des Alpinen Steigs über die kleine Betonstraße nach Grafenried und dann weiter Richtung Nittendorf fahren bis man wieder auf den Jurasteig trifft (wenn man gegen Uhrzeigersinn fährt).
Oder bei Eilsbrunn auf Hauptstrasse ins Labertal runter, auf Labertalradweg bis Schönhofen und dann im Ort Richtung Naturfreundehaus die steile Straße hoch und an der 1.links!!! Dann trifft man auch wieder auf Jurasteig.

Das andere Verbot ist, wie schon erwähnt, in Weltenburg entlang des 3km langen Keltenwalls und beginnt wenn man die Straße KEH15 überquert. Da gibt es aber auch mehrere Alternativen auf anderen Wanderwegen.Am einfachsten ist es auf der Straße KEH15 weiter Richtung Befreiungshalle bis Abzweigung fahren, wo es entweder zu der Halle oder nach Kelheim geht und von dort runter nach Kelheim bis man wieder auf Jurasteig trifft . Hätte den Vorteil das man mit einem kurzen 5Min. Abstecher hoch zur Befreiungshalle fahren könnte, wenn man schon die Weltenburger Enge dadurch versäumt....


Bis bald,
im Wald.


----------



## J.Hahn (31. Mai 2012)

Den nördlichen Teil vom Alpinsteig kann man mit dem Katzenpfotenweg umfahren, der geht ab dem Funkmast rechts weg, wenn man aus Richtung Eilsbrunn/Grafenried über die Feldwege kommt.


----------



## prince67 (31. Mai 2012)

Am Keltenwall hab ich aber letztens keine Verbotsschilder mehr gesehen wo letztes Jahr noch welche standen. Wer die demontiert, hat weiß ich nicht.


----------



## es geht auch an (31. Mai 2012)

Die Verbotsschilder am Keltenwall waren im Winter auch schon nicht mehr da.....vielleicht hat sich mal jmnd im Stadtrat oder so Gedanken über den Sinn dieses Verbots gemacht und es abgeschafft.....owa i glabs fast ned....


----------



## Sun on Tour (1. Juni 2012)

Hi,

im Gebiet Richtung Donaudurchbruch gibt es zwei Naturschutzgebiete.
Im Bereich des Naturschutzgebiets âHirschberg und AltmÃ¼hlleiten" ist verboten abseits Ã¶ffentlicher Wege und StraÃen mit Fahrzeugen aller Art zu fahren oder diese dort abzustellen oder abseits gekennzeichneter Rad- und Reitwege Fahrrad zu fahren oder zu reiten.
Im Bereich des Naturschutzgebiets "Weltenburger Enge" bestehen durch die Schutzgebietsverordnung keine BeschrÃ¤nkungen fÃ¼r Radfahrer.

Ciao

Roland


----------



## LaKoS (6. Oktober 2012)

Sun on Tour schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> im Gebiet Richtung Donaudurchbruch gibt es zwei Naturschutzgebiete.
> Im Bereich des Naturschutzgebiets Hirschberg und Altmühlleiten" ist verboten abseits öffentlicher Wege und Straßen mit Fahrzeugen aller Art zu fahren oder diese dort abzustellen oder abseits gekennzeichneter Rad- und Reitwege Fahrrad zu fahren oder zu reiten.
> ...




Und drei Meter neben der Grenze zu den ganzen "Naturschutzgebieten" fährt der von den Bayrischen Staatsforsten angewiesene Holzrückewagen! 

Genauso wie in der Weltenburger Enge...is doch alles Schwachsinn ob man da fahren darf oder nicht? 

Fahren und Spaß haben...und an die Umwelt denken!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## OLB EMan (9. Oktober 2012)

LaKoS schrieb:


> Und drei Meter neben der Grenze zu den ganzen "Naturschutzgebieten" fährt der von den Bayrischen Staatsforsten angewiesene Holzrückewagen!
> 
> Genauso wie in der Weltenburger Enge...is doch alles Schwachsinn ob man da fahren darf oder nicht?
> 
> Fahren und Spaß haben...und an die Umwelt denken!


----------



## veraono (11. Oktober 2012)

Auf jeden Fall. 

Aber da Konflikte in unserer Region gottseidank eher selten und eher lokal Auftreten und es doch schön wäre wenn das so bleibt, finde ich könnte man den "Alpinen Steig" bei Schönhofen, der direkt am Naturfreundehaus vorbeiführt und zudem per unmissverständlichem Schild Bikeverboten wurde, ja respektieren. 

Die Wälder hier sind randvoll mit Singletrails wo völlig stressfreies Biken möglich ist und es gibt gerade aufm Jurasteig noch so endlos viele schöne Trailabschnitte, da ist der Verzicht durchaus zu verschmerzen. 

Der Alpine Steig ist schließlich auch keine Tagesetappe sondern in max. 10 Minuten be- oder besser umfahren, auch wenns ein Schmankerl wäre... m.E. sollte man sich gerade hier an die Regeln halten.
Wer genügend Zeit einplant kann ihn immernoch als Bike&Hike- Abstecher genießen und im Naturfreundehaus zum Ausgleich ein _Radler _zischen.


----------



## prince67 (12. Oktober 2012)

Die Situation um Nittendorf kann ich nicht beurteilen. Doch bei Kelheim sind die angeblichen Trailverbote nicht so eindeutig zu erkennen. Irdendwo stehen da mal Verbotsschilder mit einem stilisierten Radfahrer mit Vollvisierhelm, aber beleibe nicht bei allen Zufahrten/wegen. Auch fehlt die im Wald- bzw. Naturschutzgesetz zwingend notwendige Begründung.


----------



## veraono (12. Oktober 2012)

Am alpinen Steig ist schon an jedem kleinen Trail der irgendwo rauskommt ein entsprechendes Schild. 
Ich kenne zwei Ausnahmen au f die man sich rausreden könnte aber die muss man kennen .


----------



## prince67 (12. Oktober 2012)

Nur um sicher zu gehen:
Der gesperrte Alpine Steig ist zwischen Eilsbrunn und Schönhofen.
Oder geht der noch weiter?


----------



## veraono (12. Oktober 2012)

Genau, der Abschnitt von Eilsbrunn bis Naturfreundehaus Schönhofen.

Nebenbei: 
Leider wird aufgrund eines tragischen Todesfalles die Sperrung eines traumhaften Abschnittes zwischen Pielenhofen und Duggendorf wohl derzeit diskutiert: 
http://www.mittelbayerische.de/regi...ountainbiker-stirbt-bei-sturz-von-felsen.html

Kennt jmd. den akt. Stand der Dinge dort?


----------



## OLB EMan (12. Oktober 2012)

es würd mich wundern, wenn da nichts passiert, war ja nicht der erste unfall.

war der abschnitt da so traumhaft? ich fahr zwischen pielenhofen und duggendorf eigentlich immer auf der anderen naabseite  (glaub ich  )

alpiner steig ... auf dem teil da runter zum schönhofener fussballplatz hab ich keine schilder mehr gesehen ? doch mal genauer schauen  
zwischen schönhofen und eilsbrunn kenn ich nen sehr schönes schild 
eh egal ... aber immer besser wenn man weiß das es verboten is


----------



## Die_Allianz (12. Oktober 2012)

OLB EMan schrieb:


> war der abschnitt da so traumhaft?


nein eigentlich gibts da nichts interessantes für Mountainbiker. Trail ist nur ein paar hundert Meter, der Rest Autobahn oder zugewachsen. Und nebenbei auch noch gefährlich.


----------



## OLB EMan (12. Oktober 2012)

ok ... so hab ich das auch im kopf


----------



## Sun on Tour (12. Oktober 2012)

Mountainbiker stürzt bei Regensburg 30m in die Tiefe - tot


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## veraono (12. Oktober 2012)

OLB EMan schrieb:


> war der abschnitt da so traumhaft? ich fahr zwischen pielenhofen und duggendorf eigentlich immer auf der anderen naabseite (glaub ich  )
> alpiner steig ... auf dem teil da runter zum schönhofener fussballplatz hab ich keine schilder mehr gesehen ? doch mal genauer schauen
> zwischen schönhofen und eilsbrunn kenn ich nen sehr schönes schild
> eh egal ... aber immer besser wenn man weiß das es verboten is


 
Öööhm ups, kann sein, dass ich die Stelle verpeilt hab, fahr eigentlich immer nur auf der Ostseite der Naab und den Trail find ich in dem Abschnitt abartig gut. 

Mit "alpinem Steig" hab ich jetzt nur den Abschnitt zwischen Kläranlage Eilsbrunn und Naturfreundehaus gemeint, da stehen auch die besagten Schilder. 
Aber wenn du´s grad so sagst mein ich mich dunkel zu erinnern, dass der Teil von den Kletterfelsen oben zum Sportplatz runter doch tatsächlich auch diese Bezeichnung trägt (wusste gar nicht, dass das auch Teil vom Jurasteig ist ). 
Da drüben stehen in der Tat keine Schilder und bisher hatte ich da auch keinen Stress (mit viel "Grüß Gott und kommens vorbei?") ist aber sicher ebenfalls ein eher sensibles Gebiet (und zugleich so herrlich verlockend ).


----------



## prince67 (12. Oktober 2012)

veraono schrieb:


> Genau, der Abschnitt von Eilsbrunn bis Naturfreundehaus Schönhofen.
> 
> Nebenbei:
> Leider wird aufgrund eines tragischen Todesfalles die Sperrung eines traumhaften Abschnittes zwischen Pielenhofen und Duggendorf wohl derzeit diskutiert:
> ...


Nach dem Artikel geht aber der Jurasteig nicht direkt an dieser Gefahrenstelle vorbei.



> *Wanderweg umgeht Gefahrenstelle*
> Die Stelle im Staatswald ist als gefährlich bekannt. Und deshalb  wurde ein häufig begangener Wanderweg, der zum Jurasteig führt, vor  einigen Jahren extra umverlegt, um diese Gefahrenstelle zu umgehen, sagt  Konrad Prielmeier von den Bayerischen Staatsforsten.


----------



## OLB EMan (12. Oktober 2012)

denk net das der teil vom alpinen steig zum jurasteig gehört (hab nur oben nicht genau gelesen  )

der bereich vom osterfelsen gehört aber wohl auch net dazu, da der jurasteig in pielenhofen auf die andere seite wechselt.

den osterfelsen werd ich mir bei gelegenheit scho mal anschauen


----------



## veraono (12. Oktober 2012)

Dachte immer der Trail auf der östlichen Naabseite (ich meine mit rotem Rechteck markiert?) von Pielenhofen nach Duggendorf sei ein Teilstück des Jurasteigs...
Muss mir echt nochmal den Verlauf des Steigs anschauen, 
man fährt immer so von Trail zu Trail, im Hochgefühl durchs Revier und ab und zu blitzt dieses Blau-Gelbe Jurasteig Ding auf. 
Wenn ich genau drüber nachdenke weiß ich bei vielen Abschnitten nicht genau ob ich nun tatsächlich drauf bin oder nicht.


----------



## OLB EMan (12. Oktober 2012)

veraono schrieb:


> Dachte immer der Trail auf der östlichen Naabseite (ich meine mit rotem Rechteck markiert?) von Pielenhofen nach Duggendorf sei ein Teilstück des Jurasteigs...
> Muss mir echt nochmal den Verlauf des Steigs anschauen,
> man fährt immer so von Trail zu Trail, im Hochgefühl durchs Revier und ab und zu blitzt dieses Blau-Gelbe Jurasteig Ding auf.
> Wenn ich genau drüber nachdenke weiß ich bei vielen Abschnitten nicht genau ob ich nun tatsächlich drauf bin oder nicht.


 
der jurasteig is irgendwie eh überall 

aber in pielenhofen wechselt er ziemlich sicher die flußseite  und geht genau da wo du denkst 

von der räuberhohle her kommend geht er auf der westseite bis pielenhofen und wechselt dann auf die ostseite und geht nicht am osterfelsen vorbei


----------



## veraono (12. Oktober 2012)

Puh, da bin ich jetzt aber mal froh.
Mir wurde schon ganz schwindlig vor lauter Jura- oder doch alpiner Steig... oder doch alpiner und nicht Jurasteig oder keins von beiden und Osterfelsen??


----------



## OLB EMan (12. Oktober 2012)

solang der osterfelsen nicht auf den weihnachstbaum fällt ist alles OK


----------



## veraono (12. Oktober 2012)

So sprach der Ostermann zum Weihnachtshasen:
Dass mal nicht der Weihnachtsmann von allen Osterfelsen fällt,
nur weil der Osterhase sich einen neuen Weihnachtsbaum fällt,
da der alte Weihnachtsbaum schon unterm Osterfelsen zerfällt
und dem Weihnachtmann das mit dem Fällen auf dem Osterfelsen
so gar nicht gefällt, 
denn der Osterhase zahlt kein Pfennig Geld für den Baum,
den er erhält. 
Drum springt er frei, der Weihnachtsmann, vom Felsen ab ins Osterei.
Und die Moral von der Geschicht, trau keinem Osterweihnachtsfeldhasenmann nicht. 
Denn ob Felshase oder Mann, es fahr den Jurasteig an Ostern oder Weihnachten, jeder wie er kann. 

Edit: Ich sehe gerade es ist heute einfach schon wieder zu spät für sinnvolle Gedanken.


----------



## nanakind (6. Juli 2014)

Ich hätte eine organisatorische Frage. Wir wollen den Jurasteig ab Kelheim beginnend fahren.
Wo kann man in Kelheim das Auto 3 Tage parken, außer im Parkhaus, gibts irgendwo ne günstig gelegene offene
Parkplatmöglichkeit?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jojo10 (6. Juli 2014)

Hallo

Hier
N 48°55.527' , E 11°53.069'
Kein Problem.

Gruß


----------



## nanakind (6. Juli 2014)

Danke für die schnelle Antwort, gibts da auch ne echte Adresse dazu bin im Geodaten entschlüsseln noch nicht ganz auf dem laufenden

Hemauer Straße 79

Gruß Manne


----------



## veraono (6. Juli 2014)

nanakind schrieb:


> Ich hätte eine organisatorische Frage. Wir wollen den Jurasteig ab Kelheim beginnend fahren.
> Wo kann man in Kelheim das Auto 3 Tage parken, außer im Parkhaus, gibts irgendwo ne günstig gelegene offene
> Parkplatmöglichkeit?


"Am Pflegerspitz“-Parkplatz kann man auf jeden Fall gratis parken und ich glaube auch ohne Prob. für 3 Tage. Viel Spass aufm Trail


----------



## LaKoS (7. Juli 2014)

Oder im Rebenweg auf der Seite, ein Paar Meter vom Einstieg vom Jurasteig entfernt!


----------



## nanakind (5. August 2014)

Hallo miteinander,

gibts grad irgendwas aktuelles über den Jurasteig das zu beachten wäre (Böse Hunde, Jäger, Förster, Fallensteller)

Gruß Manne


----------



## husaberg_pue (5. August 2014)

Servus,

Ich bin von Donnerstag bis Sonntag den Jurasteig mit 4 Kumpels gefahren und wollte euch an meinen Erfahrungen teilhaben lassen:

Gestartet sind wir in Berching und dann über die König-Ludwig-Schlaufe zum Jurasteig. von dort ging es im Uhrzeigersinn bis nach Mühlhausen und von dort über die Rechenfels-Schlaufe nach Kastl. Der zweite Tag ging von Kastl bis Dietldorf und dann über die Burglengenfeldschlaufe nach Burglengenfeld. Der dritte Tag von Burglengenfeld nach Kelheim und der Vierte von Kelheim nach Holnstein und dann über die König-Ludwig-Schlaufe wieder nach Berching. 

Die Frage, ob im Uhrzeigersinn die richtige Entscheidung war, habe ich mir vor allem am zweiten Tag öfter gestellt, da zwischen Hohenburg und Dietldorf echt schöne Trails sind, die wir bergauf gefahren sind. Am vierten Tag aber war ich mir sicher, das im Uhrzeigersinn besser ist, denn die Abfahrt nach Gundlfing möchte ich nicht hochtragen!

Fahrverbote gab es meines Wissens nur am Naturfreundehaus in Schönhofen, obwohl das Schild hier wohl echt unvorteilhaft hängen muss, da ich es nicht gesehen habe, meine Kumpels aber schon. Keine Ahnung, hat aber den Tag keinen gestört, da niemand im Naturfreundehaus war. Generell ist der Jurasteig sehr wenig besucht. Außerhalb der Ortschaften haben wir auf den ganzen 270km vielleicht 20 Wanderer und 10 Biker gesehen.

Was leider auch richtig fies ist, ist die Tatsache, dass nach jeder Ortschaft mit Einkehrmöglichkeit ein steiler Anstieg wartet... das iost echt übel.

Ansonsten war es eine gelungene Tour und auch meinen Kumpels hat es gefallen. Wird definitiv wiederholt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

